# New Sticky ? Movie/TV Slot Cars



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

How does one go about making a sticky so we can track all of the Movie/TV slot cars that board members have created and would like to share with the Group ? We can also post sugestions for future conversions.

Thanks, Chet


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

An interesting concept there, 73-

At first I thought it wouldn't fly because there isn't that many...then I got to thinking about it, and realized there are quite a few! What with the "A-Team" van and the "Miami Vice" Daytona, and there's a dozen more I can think of. I think it's a good idea for a thread. I have only a few "real" TV/movie cars and a few customs, but would be interested in the other board members pieces and projects. 
I say bring em' on!  



Cheers!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Bad thing about those two is that Tyco (now owned by Mattel) made the A-Team van and Lifelike bought the rights to the Miami Vice cars (originally made by Galoob) and released a repop of those cars as a twin pack called 'California Cruisers'. 

RC/JL has mentioned something about a Hollywood on Wheels series of slots slated for next year so maybe there's hope.


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

This is gonna be a long list! Steve McQueen's Bullitt Mustang, Starsky's Torino, Bandit's Trans AM, Mad Max Wasteland Cruiser, and on and on it goes.
This should be interesting!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hmmm... I have a few to offer... American Graffiti, Two-Lane Blacktop, then I have some Gumball Rally stuff in the works...

gotta get some pictures together

--rick


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Cannonball Run and Gone In Sixty Seconds come to mind right off the bat.

There have been some interesting cars over the years in James Bond movies.

The list goes on and on....

Mike


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Could we include famous ones too? (though not from tv/movies?)
I can think of a few customs that would be cool right out of HOTROD magazine.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

How about these?

Grandpa Munster's Coffin Dragster
The Ghostbusters car. 
Fred Flintstone's "Goggles Paizano Rockanapolis 500 racer." 
Speed Buggy (not to be confused with Speed Racer)
Dumb and Dumber's carpet covered doggy van.
The truck with the cockroach on the top from Men in Black. (I _think_ that's where its from)
Scooby and Shaggy's Mystery Machine.
Mr Bean's Mini

That's all I can think of for now. Just throwin stuff out there. :hat:


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Great replies fellas, keep them coming ! And don't be afraid to post some pics if you have completed or attempted any of these famous Movie/TV cars. I thought of a nearly Impossible one, but I do recall a dicast version of "Chitty Chitty Bang Bang" that could be converted. Also, Speed Racer I know where I can get some resin casts of the "Mach 5" for T-Jets and will try and get some for re-sale on my website.


Thanks, Chet


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I've been trying to find someone to paint a mystery machine (from scoobydoo2) for about 3 weeks now. My gal wants one. I have been having trouble getting through to Jay japp at holeshot.
Anyone here real skilled with an airbrush? I'll send you the body and lots-o-money. (including the video tape) :hat: 
heh, anything to help support the hobby with my gal, yaknow! 
She has an afx55(orange) a nissan hardbody(dracula) and she picked those out herself.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I had seen a seller on ebay awhile back that had a customized Scooby Doo van, for a TYCO (I believe), up for auction. May want to take a quick look there if you have no luck finding a painter.  rr


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Speed Racer t-jets would be cool. Let us know if you can still get them Chet!
I thought of a few more Austin Powers Jag Everyone wants Millner's car from American Graffitti, but how about Ron Howard's car? or Susan Summers T-bird? The Pharoh's low-rider Merc? That evil black thing from "The Car" (a Rolls Royce custom) and "Christine" We already have the classic Batmobile....let's get the 80s movies version. And a silly one...but..Beverly Hill Billy's jalopy/truck
For REAL cars...ZZ Tops Eliminator and Cadzilla come right to my mind. I'd love to see them as T-jets.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ok, ok, i know i've posted this a million times, but I couldn't resist... this one's for you, JPR...










Milner's coupe is a combination of an original Aurora Hot Rod and the plastic pieces from a JL diecast... the black '55 is a resin cast from BRP... the white '58 is a resin cast from Roger Corrie... and the white Tbird is a resin cast from an unknown caster, but appears to be done off a keychain toy...

--rick


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

You made my day Park!!! Thanks for posting that. :thumbsup: 
Joe


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

I can add this--













A friend cast this for me. 

Cheers..


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

WOW ! Great detail Boss. Where did you get the decals for it ?


Chet


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello,
I originally thought this was going to be a list of all the Slot cars that we designed after the real cars that were famous. I can still add to it though--
Let's see-
The Little Red Wagon
Green Hornet
Manta Ray
Ninja Turtles
Mr Freeze
Tony Hawk
X-Men
GI Joe
The Flintstones
Mickey Mouse & Donald Duck
And 90% of the Nascar slots out there reprsent the 1/1 cars!

Oh yes, We mustn't forget SPONGEBOB!!   



red73mustang said:


> WOW ! Great detail Boss. Where did you get the decals for it ?
> Chet


Thanks Chet,
A mate made cast this for me and also made the decals. 
He did a brilliant job!


Cheers!


----------

